# ulcer face, photo close-up attached



## sebdtw (Apr 17, 2012)

This ulcer has been there for 6 months. 
The fish is healthy.
He flashes somedays. He shivers somedays.



















I have had this fish for 4 years. Its been in the same tank and location for the past 3 years.

He is in there by himself, no other fish, and a few snails I can't get rid of.

I have already tried Melafix dosed as directed on the label; and salt at half of a tablespoon per 1 gallon, i.e. 15 tablespoons in this 30 gallon tank. That was a 1 week treatment, and I have been doing partial water changes since then and gradually reducing the salt level. I also have a UV turbotwist sterilizer running continuously.

Does anybody know if this is a virus or a parasite?

Is there a medicine that I can treat with that will help?

I have been trying to keep the tank water quality well kept and hoping this ulcer would heal over time. But it has grown larger and taller, and now there is another one starting just to the left of this big one.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

I'm not sure what that is, but I fixed your picture links...

Ulcers can be caused by different things... If you didn't introduce any new fish in the month or so before the ulcer appeared, it's probably bacterial or viral. If viral, there's really no treatment. 
But if it is bacterial, you might try a few meds stronger than Melafix. I think I would start with a full round of Maracyn I and Maracyn II.


----------



## sebdtw (Apr 17, 2012)

I took triscuit's advice and did a full round of Marcyn I and Maracyn II two months ago. This helped eliminate the red spots that were in the craters.

But the ulcer has grown larger. Its mostly just pinkish-white / flesh colored.

In the past months, the fish has shown some playfulness. But I also think he is discomforted by the big growth. I have seen him flash, shiver, and rub to the point where the wound would open up and bleed. The growth seems to be also swelling in the right side of his mouth. I am wondering if this is a tumor that is just going to continue to grow.


----------



## sebdtw (Apr 17, 2012)

photo 5-6-22-2012 by sebdes2012, on Flickr


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Thanks for the update- but I wish there was better news. My guess is that tumor will kill your fish sooner rather than later, and there's not much we can do about it.


----------



## sebdtw (Apr 17, 2012)

Sadly, this poor guy passed away yesterday.


----------



## kahlan (Jun 20, 2011)

ohhh...sorry for your loss.....


----------

